# Tropic Isle Tahitian Moon Sand vs. 3M Color Quartz



## er5reni (Jun 13, 2008)

What are peoples experiences with one or preferably both of these products. Are there differances and/or simularities in the two and which is prefered?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't like TMS. I have it in my quarantine tank and it's ugly in my opinion. The sand isn't 100% black and I don't like how sharp it is and how horrible it is to rinse it.

I have 3m S Grade Buff Color in my 265g and love the weighty feel and softness of it. I have a sample vial of the black color and it looks sooooo much better than my TMS...I would definitely get the 3m sand...it's cheaper too...

~Ed


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

This thread might assist you. I did a write-up on black sand for someone but I'm too lazy to copy and paste all of it.

http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... nd#1158729


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

MY FISH LIKE IT! MY WALLET LOVES IT MORE!


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

Yea, definitely the 3M ColorQuartz. I've got it in all the tanks (close to 20 tanks now). It comes in a ton of colors, it's heavier so stays in place better, cheaper, and not made of glass like TMS. If you've got bottom feeders they'll appreciate the soft ColorQuartz stuff. I tell everyone about it, 1st read about it here.


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Wher can I get 3M colorquartz in San Diego?
Thanks


----------



## dww-law (Jun 1, 2007)

Philg said:


> Wher can I get 3M colorquartz in San Diego?
> Thanks


National Pool Tile
1166 Fesler Street, Suite C
El Cajon, CA, 92020
ph: (619) 449-2545
fx: (619) 449-2770

I got 3m black quartz s-grade for $16.99 for a 50 pound bag (I bought 4). T-grade is $20.99 for a 50 pound bags. They have an unlimited amount in stock and in all colors.


----------



## Matt54 (Jan 8, 2008)

another vote for 3m S-grade (black). I have it in a 55g right now...once I get the funds together I will be putting it in all my tanks!...it looks like black silk!


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

damnit, now this thread makes me wanna change from play sand to black 3M color quartz! Why'd I have to visit this thread...


----------



## dialicious (Oct 18, 2007)

Color Quartz is a bloody BEAST to wash. I have the Sgrade in black for my 110 south american set up. 
It come coated in an oily film and while your washing the stuff prepare to get stained black. And everything involved in washing will be stained as well.

I'm not really a fan, and I'd never buy it again.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Because we have a 'Reviews' section that includes opinions on retailers, we ask that you take advantage of this resource when possible. We feel that it is better for all who use the site to have a structured place to conduct reviews. Reviews on a discussion board quickly become buried and it is inevitable that your input will not be seen next time, or the time after that. This is not the case with the reviews section. In addition, it is easy to compare retailers and products there. Thank you for your consideration.


----------

